# NEW YORK | Gotham Point | 187m | 612ft | 57 fl | 110m | 360ft | 33 fl | T/O



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Gotham + Riseboro's towers for Hunters Point South Phase 2. 

*Long Island City's Hunters Point South phase 2 is back on track*











Parcel F: https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external/searchAction.jsp?action=displayOECase&oeCaseID=382452332&row=99

Parcel G: https://oeaaa.faa.gov/oeaaa/external/searchAction.jsp?action=displayOECase&oeCaseID=382452335&row=2


----------



## Billy889 (Sep 29, 2018)

Nice


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

What a hell of a view will these homeowners have.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

another example of LIC being a hotspot of development since before Amazon came into the picture.

*Another Winner of Amazon HQ2 in Queens? Goldman Sachs*



> On the very same day the online retailer concluded its long, highly publicized search for a second headquarters, placing part of it in Long Island City, the bank quietly finalized a deal to provide $83 million for a massive new apartment complex less than a mile away, in Hunter’s Point South.
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

*New Renderings of Hunter's Point South Towers by Handel Architects*


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Finally, some addresses. Also, official heights have been revealed. 

*Two Major New Residential Skyscrapers Filed at 57-28 2nd Street & 1-15 57th Avenue, in Long Island City’s Hunters Point South*



> 57-28 2nd Street will yield about 335,000 square feet of space with 452 units spread over 33 stories, rising 360 feet tall. About 6,000 square feet will go towards communal facilities. The mixed-use building will be made out of a reinforced concrete structure and rise up from the 28,700-square foot lot.
> 
> 1-15 57th Avenue will come with nearly 700,000 square feet of newly built space, climbing 57 stories, and reaching 612 feet into the sky. Within, there will be 692 dwellings. The mixed-use skyscraper will have about 643,400 square feet dedicated towards residential units, nearly 9,000 square feet of commercial space, and around 19,400 square feet for communal facilities. This would be the tallest skyscraper on the Queens waterfront.


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

first tower going up. The school was built first.









Gotham's Hunter's Point South Towers begin to rise on LIC waterfront, 900 units of affordable housing planned


Despite the unraveling of the state/city deal to bring Amazon HQ2 to Long Island City, the proposition to bring thousands of new apartments and acres




www.cityrealty.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

r_200901_163_beat063_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

the neighborhoods around Newtown Creek are exploding. Good amount of affordable units, too


r_200923_022_beat068_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


r_200923_040_beat068_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Skyalign on the YIMBY forums


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

smaller tower is topped out. Photos by JC_Heights on the YIMBY forums


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Construction Update: Hunters Point South — FIELD CONDITION


Parcel C Superstructure is close to topping out at TF Cornerstone’s two tower residential development at Hunters Point South Parcel C. Designed by ODA New York, the two towers will offer around 1,200 apartments ranging in size from studios to two-bedrooms. Sixty percent of the units will be set asi




fieldcondition.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

r_210407_187_beat0028_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Handel Architects’ 58-Story ‘Parcel F’ Begins Vertical Ascent Over Hunters Point South, Queens*








Handel Architects' 58-Story 'Parcel F' Begins Vertical Ascent Over Hunters Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on Parcel F, a 58-story, 689-unit skyscraper from Handel Architects and Gotham Organization in Hunters Point South, Queens.



newyorkyimby.com





*Façade Work Progresses On Parcel G In Hunters Point South, Queens*








Façade Work Progresses on Parcel G in Hunters Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


Façade installation is progressing on Parcel G, a 34-story, 443-unit tower from Handel Architects and Gotham Organization in Hunters Point South, Queens.



newyorkyimby.com


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

overlooking downtown Manhattan by xiaoling sun, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

new landmarks for the Queens/Brooklyn boarder 


Hunter&#x27;s Point (Queens) and Greenpoint (Brooklyn) from East River by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jun 17

r_210617_070_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_355_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_338_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210617_747_beat0051_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Some drone footage of Hunters Point. Plenty of shots of this development throughout the video :


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 4 by @VelesHomais


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

July 4 in NYC by A. Jesse Jiryu Davis, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/11

r_210712_010_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_034_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_150_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210712_093_beat0057_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/10

IMG_2720 IEEE Corp HQ (1977) at 3 Park Ave, Empire State Building by Serene Skye, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

7/17

Greenpoint Landing Esplanade by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr

Pulaski Bridge by Shinya Suzuki, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*58-Story ‘Parcel F’ Rises Past Halfway Mark In Hunters Point South, Queens*






















































58-Story 'Parcel F' Rises Past Halfway Mark in Hunters Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


Construction is rising on Parcel F, a 58-story, 689-unit residential tower from Handel Architects and Gotham Organization in Hunters Point South, Queens.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

*Handel Architects’ 34-Story ‘Parcel G’ Nears Completion In Hunters Point South, Queens*













































Handel Architects' 34-story 'Parcel G' Nears Completion In Hunters Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


Construction is continuing on Parcel G, a 34-story, 443-unit tower from Handel Architects and Gotham Organization in Hunters Point South, Queens.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

chupa vew by Luna Park, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jul 31

r_210731_189_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210731_196_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210731_201_beat0063_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

r_210731_291_beat0064_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/3

r_210803_179_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_206_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_210803_243_beat0065_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

mchlanglo793


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/12

Murphy’s Law @ Jimmy G’s Annual Boat Show Birthday Bash Aboard The Harbor Lights, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr

Murphy’s Law @ Jimmy G’s Annual Boat Show Birthday Bash Aboard The Harbor Lights, NYC by Steven J. Messina, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*August 10:*









*August 13:*


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/18

Berto L. Miller, in New York, USA. August, 2021 by Tom Turner, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 25

r_210825_097_beat0070_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr

r_210825_242_beat0070_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Source


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

A walking tour of Hunter's Point :







These new developments offer spectacular skyline views in a fairly spacious neighbourhood with plenty of open public space.


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

8/28

Barge Park Pano! by Robert, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

mchlanglo793


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Aug 31

r_210901_001_beat0072_a by Mitch Waxman, trên Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*270 affordable apartments available at a luxury Long Island City tower on the East River *
6sqft _Excerpt_
Nov 3, 2021

Waterfront luxury living in New York City doesn’t have to be out of reach. Located on the East River in Hunter’s Point South, Gotham Point is a mixed-use complex with over 1,100 apartments, 75 percent of which are priced below the market rate. Applications are now being accepted for 270 rent-stabilized apartments at the Long Island City development’s South tower. The building is open to New Yorkers with a wide range of household income levels, between 30 percent and 165 percent of the area median income (AMI), or between $15,806 and $244,200 annually. That means a single person who earns between $15,806 and $25,090 annually would pay $738/month for a studio and a four-person household with an income range of between $126,686 and $196,845 would pay $3,580/month for a three-bedroom.

Developed by the Gotham Organization and RiseBoro Community Partnership, Gotham Point includes two towers designed by Handel Architects. Residences ranging from studio to three-bedroom rentals boast open-layouts, elegant plank flooring, quartz countertops, top-of-the-line appliances, and views of the East River, stretching from Brooklyn to Manhattan and up to parts of Queens. 

*Prices for the affordable apartments based on AMI levels range from:*


$397/month studios to $598/month two-bedrooms for *30% AMI*
$738/month studios to $1,274/month three-bedrooms for *50% AMI*
$1,250/month studios to $2,161/month three-bedrooms for *80% AMI*
$1,643/month studios to $2,841/month three-bedrooms for *125% AMI*
$2,070/month studios to $3,580/month three-bedrooms for *165% AMI*
More : 270 affordable apartments available at a luxury Long Island City tower on the East River | 6sqft


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/13

2021Nov13 (3) by ShellyS, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/18

r_211118_576_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_185_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_211118_171_beat0089_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Nov 27

r_211128_136_beat0093_a by Mitch Waxman, sur Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Façade Work Progresses on Gotham Point’s ‘Parcel F’ in Hunters Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


Façade work is progressing on Parcel F, a 57-story tower from Handel Architects in the dual-tower Gotham Point complex in Hunters Point South, Queens.



www.newyorkyimby.com


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/16

r_211217_228_beat0096_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## redcode (Oct 3, 2012)

Jan 2

DSC_5702 by Barry Bellovin, sur Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

*Lottery Extended For LIC Affordable Housing*
Dec 29, 2021
Patch _Excerpt_

The deadline to apply for housing at Gotham Point South Tower on the Long Island City waterfront has been extended.

The lottery ends Jan 17, 2022.

There are 270 units available at the tower, located at 57-28 2nd Street. Units are available for 1-7 people. Building amenities include in-unit dishwashers, air conditioning, a gym, and a yoga/dance studio. Gotham Point is close to the 7 train at Vernon-Jackson Boulevard and the NYC Ferry at Hunter's Point South.

Households making anywhere from $15,806 to $244,200 — depending on the number of residents and the size of the apartment — can apply for one of the 270 units in the 33-story tower at 5728 2nd Street in the rapidly developing neighborhood of Hunters Point.

More : Lottery Extended For LIC Affordable Housing


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

12/16

baronsonphoto-20211216-002.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr

baronsonphoto-20211216-012.jpg by Brian Aronson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

1/30

Aerial View, Queens, One World Observatory, Observation Deck, New York City by Lenny Spiro, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/1

r_220202_0320_beat0008_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

* Parcel F’s Brick Façade Nears Completion In Hunters Point South, Queens *
New York Yimby _Excerpt_
Feb 18, 2022














































Façade installation is getting close to completion on Parcel F, a 57-story residential skyscraper in the two-tower Gotham Point development in Hunters Point South, Queens. Designed by Handel Architects and developed by The Gotham Organization, RiseBoro Community Partnership, Goldman Sachs Urban Investment Group, and the Department of Housing Preservation and Development (HPD), the 559-foot-tall tower stands adjacent to Parcel G, its 33-story, 443-foot-tall sibling. Together, the buildings will yield 1,132 rental apartments, of which 75 percent will be dedicated to affordable housing with age-restricted homes for seniors, as well as a 1,100-seat Intermediate High School built by the School Construction Authority and a 5-acre waterfront park constructed by New York City’s Economic Development Corporation. Handel Architects is the interior designer and BHDM was responsible for the model apartment interiors for the property, which is bound by Center Boulevard to the north, 56th Avenue to the east, and 57th Avenue to the west.

Exterior work has progressed steadily since our last update in October, when the reinforced concrete superstructure had just topped out. Since that time, the steel-framed crown has been completed, the crane has been dismantled, and the red brick façade has climbed up to the upper setback, with window installation not far behind.

More : Parcel F's Brick Façade Nears Completion in Hunters Point South, Queens - New York YIMBY


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/20

Greenpoint and Long Island City (Portion), Brooklyn/Queens, NY, NY by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Aerial View of Midtown Manhattan with Greenpoint/Long Island City in foreground by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr

Aerial View of Midtown Manhattan with Long Island City in foreground & New Jersey in Background by Todd Jacobson, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

2/28

r_220228_0130_beat0017_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/6

r_220306_0136_beat0020_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220306_0144_146_beat0020_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

3/16

r_220317_0073_beat0022_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/12

r_220412_0747_beat0030_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

4/24

r_220425_0395_97_beat0033_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

5/4

r_220505_0111_beat0036_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr

r_220505_0093_beat0036_a by Mitch Waxman, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

NYC 2022 by lmkorea75, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Waterfront Scene along Long Island City NYC by Nolan H. Rhodes, on Flickr


----------



## Hudson11 (Jun 23, 2011)

Summer In The City by AAcerbo, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

11/4

Centrální Manhattan by SocialHermit, on Flickr


----------

